

Optimizing a php application in 5 minutes  - edw519
http://giorgiosironi.blogspot.com/2009/10/optimizing-php-application-in-5-minutes.html

======
jacquesm
while you're optimizing your PHP application anyway, if you have another 5 (or
maybe 10) minutes to spare have a look at:

<http://xcache.lighttpd.net/>

